# conscious sedation in ed



## ptrautner (Jan 23, 2009)

Can anyone fill me in on what is bundled into conscious sedation code i.e. 99144.  My scenario is a patient presented with a dislocation/greater tuberosity fracture.  Ed doctor did conscious sedation then anesthesiologist came in and gave conscious sedation a second time according to dictation, ed doc said patient was not relaxed enough,ed doc did reduction.  What is the correct cpt assignment in this case scenario?

thanks all


----------

